# split pea recipes please (not soup!)



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

I bought a bag of green split peas yesterday and don't want to make soup as I know DH will not be excited about split pea soup







:

Anyone have a recipe for split peas as a side dish or in chili or something?


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Ideas for split peas:

We really like split pea veggie burgers
Split pea dahl
Split pea and curry sauce--haven't tried it, but might since I found this recipe--yum


----------



## Rainbow2911 (Dec 16, 2004)

Book marked this but not tried it yet - split pea fritters.


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks, I never thought of making dahl with split peas, I always think lentils and the fritters made me think of making falafel with split peas instead of chick peas.

So, I mentioned to DH that I got split peas and asked if he liked split pea soup and he said...YES! So I made some today and it was so delicious







: DS also devoured it, so I'll be making it again this winter I am sure. I put it in the crock pot this morning and must say it is by far the best meal I've ever made in the crock pot. Thanks for the ideas


----------

